# Embroidery on caps tips



## well33t (Mar 27, 2013)

Hi,

i need some advise on caps embroidery. I always feel there's a gab between the hat and the embroidery machine no matter how I hoop them. Also, I cant get closer then 1inch to the bottom of the bottom of the hat.

Thanks for your help!

Seb


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

There will *always* be a gap - unless the embroidery is done before the cap is put together. You have to make allowance for the metal around the needle and the metal strip on the cap driver. If they connect then you get problems. I can get as close as ½inch but would rather give a bit more for safety.


----------



## wrkalot (Mar 2, 2011)

Add you also will have registration issues the closer you get.


----------



## well33t (Mar 27, 2013)

so basically there's nothing to do ?


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

most machines the closest you can get to the brim of the hat is .35" anything closer and it is done before that part of the hat is sewn together.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

The flat bill will cause the hat to bow as you get closer because the bill is rubbing on the back of the head. You will have less issues with curved bills but you will still have this issue as you get closer. 

Tajima claims they have a machine that can sew right up to the bill but I have not seen it in action. 

Your only other option is to use a company like Otto Cap on orders of 144 or more and do their custom cap program where they sew the design prior to final construction and then ship to you.


----------



## well33t (Mar 27, 2013)

it's always for small quantity like 12-24 so I need to be able to do it in store... I dont mind to leave 3/4 inch but something the machine still have difficulty to go through it. I need to push with my hand on the cap


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Yeah, with puff we have to do that on one of the heads also when it gets to the bottom. Usually head 4. 

You might want to try adjusting the tension on the cap frame to make it lay down more on hooping. That might help.


----------



## well33t (Mar 27, 2013)

some people told me to add an elastic to stretch down the cap


----------



## SNSembroid (Jun 3, 2016)

One thing I have found very useful is to use a hat press and heat the hat for a few seconds before embroidering. I've read you can do this with an iron also. It makes hats, especially structured ones, softer so it sits closer to the needle plate. It also seems to help with the amount of needle breakage these types of hats seem to cause. It doesn't take away all the issues with hat embroidery, but it has helped.


----------



## well33t (Mar 27, 2013)

gonna try that ! any others tips would be welcome


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

I always flatten the central seam (from the back) with a quilter's wooden seam press. I will try and attach a photo.
I have another friend who flattens the seam with a BFH (big f......g hammer). Lol.


----------



## well33t (Mar 27, 2013)

how do you do that ? you just push on it while sewing on the machine ??


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

No, no, no! I squash that seam as flat as I can *before* it goes on the machine. It makes the seam softer as well, for easier needle penetration.
Does your machine have a different needle plate for caps? Mine has one with a slightly raised central area to bring it closer to the cap. 
Are you using backing? A couple of layers of backing will fill up the space between needle plate and cap, then there is less "flagging" (that up and down movement) of the material when you stitch.


----------



## well33t (Mar 27, 2013)

oh I see ! and yes I have different need plate for caps. I will try these useful tips 

thanks !


----------

